# Noch ein Neuer, der HALLO sagen will



## Bapho (2 Sep. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich grüße Alle Boardmitglieder! Habe mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen, mich bei Euch anzumelden, da Eure Arbeiten sehr bewundernswert sind:thumbup:. Ich werde mich auch bestmöglichst am Boardleben beteiligen!

Gruß
Bapho


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2009)

hört sich gut an 

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern und eventuell auch noch beim posten:thumbup:


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2009)

Dann mal




auf CB und viel Spass


----------



## astrosfan (3 Sep. 2009)

und viel Spaß an Board!


----------



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2009)

schön zu hören ,herzlich wilkommen und viel spass!:thumbup:


----------



## Crash (3 Okt. 2009)

Wenn auch leicht verspätet ein 

 Bapho


----------

